# Sennheiser hd580, hd600, hd650 review



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a chance to evaluate all three headphones for one afternoon using a few well known reference discs. I've been personally using the hd580's for about 5 years or so, and I'm quite familiar with the sound of the hd600's. The hd650's were a completely new experience for me.

My impression of the hd580, the oldest and cheapest model of the bunch was quite good. Treble lacks the very fine edge and refinement of a good ribbon tweeter, sounding a bit too spitty/crunchy/aggressive sometimes. Metal instruments do have a pleasant ring and sparkle though. The upper midrange is quite recessed, as with all three of these models, giving you a kind of distant, hazy presentation. Lower midrange and bass are a bit bloated, but strong and satisfying. The best trait of this can Imho is the relative ease of listening, comfort of the band, and a natural, open sound that tends to the warm side tonally. 

Between the hd600's and the hd580's, the treble is more laid back and less peaky at certain points. I also noticed the bass and lower midrange did not have quite as much bloat. But overall, in alot of ways these are still very similar in sound.

With the hd650's, I was expecting a large difference given all the reviews. Dissapointingly, I found there really wasn't much difference between the hd600's. On some songs, you could notice that the treble was a bit smoother , but doing a blind comparison I honestly couldn't tell which headphone I had on with alot of tracks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I notice the same thing on the 650's VS the 600's Not worth the price difference IMHO.

I can also add that I simply DO NOT LIKE OPEN AIR HEADPHONES. But, I love listening to both the 580's and 600's. Great cans!

Chad


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey npdang did you do distortion measurements?

I don't really like these headphones btw, nor do I like the Grados. The AKG701 I like very much. It sounds a lot more neutral and speaker-like, meaning that it is probably more balanced in frequency response. Tight bass, detailed transparent midrange, and treble is pretty good for headphones but I like the LCY 110's better for treble. Doesn't sound warm but is still very "musical". People have described its midrange as electrostatic-like.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm fairly convinced that the main cause of the differences most perceive (myself included) in the 600's is the higher clamping force compared to the 580's. That allows for greater precision of driver-ear canal alignment, albeit at the expense (for me, at least) of comfort.

I'm not familiar with the 650.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I did own the AKG 501's... and I thought the midrange was great for a headphone, but still couldn't compete against regular speakers. A/B against Magnepan 3.6R, it wasn't even close. It's still the best midrange I've found though in a headphone, although I didn't like the treble at all (found it to be extremely annoying), and the pads were too stiff and uncomfortable for my head.

Hoping to try the new 601's or 701's sometime. Can you comment on whether the treble is improved over the 501's?


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah I wish I knew, but I've never heard the AKG501 so I can't comment. Generally I find good speakers to sound better all around, but it's nice to have a headphone reference that doesn't involve room interactions and stuff. The AKG701's can match my speakers in midrange detail, but doesn't have the deeper bass or soundstage of the Senn HD650.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I enjoy my SH HD550's a ton, beat the living crap outta my Old Pro Koss cans. (although the worse the recording, the better the koss's sound) 

So, I guess everything has its ups and downs.

Do you guys use a HD amp? I found my Hd's sounded phenominally better when I picked up an amp and just came straight from the source unit. Next I want to pick up a Tube headphone amp, but they all seem just a little outragously priced. 

Headphones are the cheapest and easiest way to get into True high end audio!


----------



## dbest2918 (Dec 28, 2007)

I know I am digging up a very old thread but wanted to know if any of you headphone users has any experience with the in ear Shure or Etymotic?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dbest2918 said:


> I know I am digging up a very old thread but wanted to know if any of you headphone users has any experience with the in ear Shure or Etymotic?


Yes.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

what about the HD500 and HD555's? not worth it?


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

I hear the HD650s are nice...but the Grado GS1000 is smoother, more natural midrange.

Although the Senns are more comfortable...


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

U' ve got some good stuff that you reviewed there  notonly car audio but also headphones


----------

